# alcohólico.



## Hiro Sasaki

“El es alcohólico. “[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]A[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]mi oido, suena simplemente “alcolico”. Pero, 
  en el diccionario, se escribe “alcoolico”. “o” debe pronunciarse un poco   largo ? 
 
  El que bebe mucho es “gran bebedor “ ? o el conocedor del vino se dice   “gran bebedor” ?
 
  saludos
 
  Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

you can try first like alco - ólico and then say it all together. Pay attention that there´s an accent on the second "o". it´s slightly like a long "o", you may say, but in fact you have to pronounce two "Os" but without a gap between them


----------



## Mr Chu

usually "gran bebedor" drinks a lot, same as "gran fumador", (fumador = smoker)


----------



## lazarus1907

Creí que me llamabas. 

En teoría, la "o" se pronuncia dos veces, como si fuera en japonés, pero en práctica, sólo se pronuncia una de las oes.

El que bebe mucho es alguien que bebe mucho; alcohólico si sufre de los efectos del alcohol.

El "conocedor de vinos" es alguien que ha probado muchos vinos y sabe distinguirlos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias.

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Me ocurrió una palabra “borracho”.
 
“El es borracho “ es casi igual a “ El es alcohólico. “ 
 
“El está borracho “ quiere decir “ Está emborrachado “. 
 
Asi es correcto ? 

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

you would maybe say "él es un borracho" and this would be "he is a drunkard"
and "él está borracho" would be "he is drunk" and "él se ha emborrachado" would be "he´s got drunk" or "nos emborrachamos" "we get drunk"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mr Chu, "El es UN borracho".  UN es necesario ?  He is AN  American.
En espanol, "Es norteamericano ". No se dice "UN". 

Sobre el sake, comentare aparte mas tarde.


A un hispanico residente en Japon que ya conoce que es "Hanami"
( ir a algun sitio para admirar el cerezo en flor ).

Yo dije : " Ayer, fui de excursion de "Hanami" a "Arashiyama". Me 
embriague con los cerezos. " Es correcta esta frase ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

"el es borracho" feels uncomfortable to say; usually (I don´t know why) to say "es *un* borracho" you mean that he´s usually drunk. I don´t know if there´s a rule for it or something. With another adjectives like feo, lindo, gordo and so, you woulnd´t say "es un" unless you want to remark it. Maybe it´s just the way we use it down here.


----------



## Mr Chu

" Ayer, fui de excursion de "Hanami" a "Arashiyama". Me 
embriague con los cerezos. " Yes, it´s correct, both if you´re talking metaphorically or if you can actually get drunk with the cerezos


----------



## Porteño

Hiro sasaki

Lamento decir que 'el es borracho'  no tiene nada que ver con 'el es alcoólico'. Un alcoólico es un enfermo. Al principio de cada reunión de la AA se declara - "Soy fulano y soy alcoólico". Check with Bill W.


----------



## Mr Chu

Ups, perdón si ofendí a alguien


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Mr. Chu,

Un patriotico espanol me dijo que la lengua espanola tiene reglas. 
El ingles es una lengua caotica sin reglas. habra reglas dificiles de 
explicar o imposibles de explicar. 

Dame algunos ejemplos de "UN o UNA + adjetivos, sin explicar las reglas
de sin reglas. 

saludos, y gracias 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mr. Chu,


En " Es norteamericano ", uno es norteamericano 24 horas del dia. 

Pero, uno no puede estar borracho 24 horas del dia. Hay carpinteros borrachos que trabajan algunas horas al dia.Si esta regla asnda bien,

sera posible "El es un mentiroso", porque uno no puede decir 24 horas
al dia.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

maybe; what comes to me now is that when you say "un" something, you´re stressing that he´s something usually, like "un ladrón" "un comilón" "un mentiroso" and things like that. Maybe it´s just a regionalism


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

"La alhambra " se pronuncia "la al + ambra " o "lal-ambra" o "laambra " ?
Igualmente " alhaja ", como se pronuncia ?


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

la/  al-ambra; al - aja


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

En "ritmo" y "ritmico", "t" se pronuncia ?


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Mr Chu

yes, pero no como "te" . Sería como la "t" de outdoor por ejemplo or "at home"


----------



## Cerro

Hi all,  I don't find the spelling alcoólico in any dictionary.  It's always alcohólico.  Is the other used somewhere in the world?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> yes, pero no como "te" . Sería como la "t" de outdoor por ejemplo or "at home"


 
Gracias,

Hiro sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> maybe; what comes to me now is that when you say "un" something, you´re stressing that he´s something usually, like "un ladrón" "un comilón" "un mentiroso" and things like that. Maybe it´s just a regionalism


 
Mr. Chu, con "regionamismo", quiere decir que se dice asi solo en
Argentina ?  He encontrado " El es un gloton" que es casi igual a
"El es un comilon" en un libro de espanol, que fue revisado por un 
espanol. 

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## belén

Cerro said:
			
		

> Hi all,  I don't find the spelling alcoólico in any dictionary.  It's always alcohólico.  Is the other used somewhere in the world?



Alcoolico 
Alcohólico 

That's why you don't find it in the dictionary.


----------



## Porteño

Sorry, Cerro, that was a typo!


----------



## Mr Chu

Cerro said:
			
		

> Hi all, I don't find the spelling alcoólico in any dictionary. It's always alcohólico. Is the other used somewhere in the world?



The correct spelling is "alcohólico", I wrote alco - ólico not to confuse you, because in spanish "H" "doesn´t make any sound". It´s not like the H of english and other languages.


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Mr. Chu,
> 
> 
> En " Es norteamericano ", uno es norteamericano 24 horas del dia.
> 
> Pero, uno no puede estar borracho 24 horas del dia. Hay carpinteros borrachos que trabajan algunas horas al dia.Si esta regla asnda bien,
> 
> sera posible "El es un mentiroso", porque uno no puede decir 24 horas
> al dia.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Estas cosas se dicen así... es un mentiroso, es un borracho, es un guarro, es un gandul, es un asesino...

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Picypuck.

Como le parece " Es un sinverguenza " y "Ella es UNA sinverguenza " ? 

A proposito, la Hollywood producia antes buenas peliculas ya hace muchisimos anos.  Si recuerdo bien, en "Rio Bravo", un mexicano 
llamado "borracho" era experto con su pistola. Si el quedaba borracho 
24 horas al dia, no disparia tan bien ! El manejaba bien la pistola cuando 
estaba sobrio. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Gracias, Picypuck.
> 
> Como le parece " Es un sinverguenza " y "Ella es UNA sinverguenza " ?
> 
> A proposito, la Hollywood producia antes buenas peliculas ya hace muchisimos anos. Si recuerdo bien, en "Rio Bravo", un mexicano
> llamado "borracho" era experto con su pistola. Si el quedaba borracho
> 24 horas al dia, no disparia tan bien ! El manejaba bien la pistola cuando
> estaba sobrio.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Sí, es un sinvergüenza, es una sinvergüenza, son unos sinvergüenzas, son unas sinvergüenzas.

Unas cositas... Hollywood a secas, sin "la", "si estaba borracho 24 horas al día no disparaba tan bien...", "Él" lo puedes quitar también.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pickpuck, muchas gracias.


He was very good at schooting. or Maybe "He is a good gunman"
no es "El era un buen pistolero", creo. "Pistolero" significa "un gangster".

Deberia decirse " El era un buen disparador". o habra algunas frases hechas. El espanol es muy dificil.

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

He was very good at shooting = era muy bueno disparando (si te das cuenta se traduce prácticamente palabra por palabra de la frase inglesa). 

Pistolero normalmente se refiere a los vaqueros de la pelis de indios y vaqueros, pero como dices, en según qué contextos también puede significar gángster o incluso terrorista. 

No sé si el español será muy difícil pero lo que sí sé es que tu nivel de español es buenísimo 

¡Olé!


----------



## moura

Cerro said:
			
		

> Hi all, I don't find the spelling alcoólico in any dictionary. It's always alcohólico. Is the other used somewhere in the world?


 
Cerro
In Portuguese, we say "alcoólico". 
Saludos


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

pickypuck said:
			
		

> He was very good at shooting = era muy bueno disparando (si te das cuenta se traduce prácticamente palabra por palabra de la frase inglesa).
> 
> Pistolero normalmente se refiere a los vaqueros de la pelis de indios y vaqueros, pero como dices, en según qué contextos también puede significar gángster o incluso terrorista.
> 
> No sé si el español será muy difícil pero lo que sí sé es que tu nivel de español es buenísimo
> 
> ¡Olé!


 
Gracias, pero que es la pelis de indios  ?

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## pickypuck

Hiro Sasaki said:
			
		

> Gracias, pero que es la pelis de indios ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki Sasaki


´

Son los "westerns". Al western se le suele llamar película de indios y vaqueros, película de vaqueros o también "western" aunque este último término sólo lo encontrarás en las críticas cinematográficas, ya que es una palabra muy técnica que sólo los críticos de cine y tal utilizan, por lo menos por estos lares.

Quizás lo que te despistó fue la palabra "peli". Es usual acortar algunas palabras y película es una de ellas.

Saludotes.

¡Olé!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pickypuck, gracias.

Yo comprendo "bici" y "moto". Pero, no me imaginaba que "pelis" son 
peliculas !

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jellby

pickypuck said:
			
		

> ´
> 
> Son los "westerns". Al western se le suele llamar película de indios y vaqueros, película de vaqueros o también "western"



O "película del oeste".


----------

